# where to live around Perth?



## masterbuilders

Hi everyone, we are moving permanently to Perth in June 2012. Can anyone suggest good affordable areas to rent around Perth within 1 hour commuting distance to centre? We are not familiar with the area so we don't know if it would be better near the coast or further away. We have 2 children age 6 and 12, so are looking for low crime residential areas with good schools. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## chifin

*Perth - 30 minutes to everywhere...*



masterbuilders said:


> Can anyone suggest good affordable areas to rent around Perth within 1 hour commuting distance to centre?


I hope this doesn't sound too dismissive, but that's pretty much most of Perth.  There are many good suburbs to what you require within 30 minutes of Perth city.



> We are not familiar with the area so we don't know if it would be better near the coast or further away. We have 2 children age 6 and 12, so are looking for low crime residential areas with good schools. Any suggestions welcome.


You might be better to tackle this issue a little differently as Perth has a variety of solutions.

1) How much can you afford per week for rent (either now, or in new perceived job/s)? Knowing this will either open up every possible option or provide some limitation on the location, based on pricing.

2) Think of what sort of work you and your partner do? Where are these jobs located? How much travel time to work is acceptable? This may provide some localisation to where you might look, as a triangle from Home --> Work --> Perth City.

3) Consider the fact that as Perth is a very broad (spread out city) there are sub-regions that can accommodate your living needs without even visiting the "city" as such. Your reference to 1 hr from Perth may not be relevant depending on why you wanted to go there? ie. work?

4) There is no denying that crime in Perth (my vibe as a resident) is on the increase and with greater violence. That said, many many many suburban locations are very quite, low crime places to live.

5) In terms of your kids, when I was growing up I lived in Wilson (check maps.google) and my Dad took us to Fremantle (30 minutes away) for the beach every other night. It was the best experience, if you can afford the times. If you want that sort of experience, then I guess suburbs near the beaches will be enticing. I now live 15 minutes from the beach, it's just getting out there and going! :-( If you're right on the coast, generally means cool breezes when you're hot, but also howling gales in the Winter months.

6) Schools... hmm... tricky... your budget will probably determine what school you send your kids to - Public or Private.

If you're thinking Private school, then you might find nice accommodation in the suburbs of Nedlands, Claremont, Cottesloe, MosmonPark, CityBeach etc. They're accessible to the beaches, have good private schools and are still close to the city.

If you're thinking Public school, then you have a pick of many numerous suburbs that could provide your solution - 
(South) Fremantle, Bicton, Beaconsfield for beaches, schools, further from the city.
(North) Joondalup, Hillarys, Burns Beach, for beaches, schools, further from the city.
(South) Como, South Perth, Manning for not so close to beaches, transport yes, schools, close to the city.

I have run out of steam on suggestions, not on options, there is still many other suburb options.

I think if you go through the financials that may assist you in determining a direction to start looking.

Good luck.


----------

